# Error codes P0110 and P1320 95 Sentra



## Z-man (Sep 2, 2006)

I just installed a JWT ECU. I had a check engine light problem before the JWT install but thought it was the air intake bolts being loose. (Inwhich it was btw.) But after the JWT install I had the car tested for codes and the problem reads as P0110 Intake Air Temperature Sensor Problem and P1320 Primary Ignition Signal Fault. Anyone know what this could be? Just to note, I have the ECU programmed for JWT cams but have yet to install the Cams. Any help much appreciated.


----------

